# What is the difference between the APX and BAM engine?



## DiMarco (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello All,

Just wondering what is the difference between the APX and BAM engine?

Nick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Main difference is APX uses Secondary Air pump & BAM uses VVT, to control cold start emissions.
Some say one has stronger internals.
Hoggy.


----------



## DiMarco (Sep 28, 2016)

Does the APX have bigger valves like the AUQ. I have heard they do?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DiMarco said:


> Does the APX have bigger valves like the AUQ. I have heard they do?


Hi, I heard lots of things about mechanical differences, stronger rods, bigger wrist pins etc, but never really confirmed, so I just dismiss it as internet waffle.
Hoggy.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> DiMarco said:
> 
> 
> > Does the APX have bigger valves like the AUQ. I have heard they do?
> ...


Chuckle :wink:


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

They are identical apart from the two bits that Hoggy stated:

- Secondary air injection
- Different engine code (duh)
- No VVT

The other differences mentioned are indeed 'just internet waffle' like Hoggy said too.


----------



## DiMarco (Sep 28, 2016)

I see ok so if you put a AUQ head on that would give it more power.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

DiMarco said:


> I see ok so if you put a AUQ head on that would give it more power.


Its waffilin time!..kinda moved on from apx vs bam to 225 vs 180
AUQ is a 180 hp engine.If turbos became illegal tomorrow and all had to be removed and engines retuned to work as normal then you could probly get more power from AUQ, cos of the higher compression ratio.

Even if an AUQ head is a straight fit on a 225 block(and it doesnt vary the compression ratio), I dont know if the bolt on bits that make the 225 quicker will fit too .
Depends on what engine you have, whether you want to just remap it , rebuild from scratch..or what.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Want to go big turbo? No? Oke dont care about large port head and that kind of stuff.

And on the difference APX has no missfire detection if i remember right. Its narrowband (the reason tunes dont like them that much) , APX has no egt and different coilpacks

Use the search function and you will have tons of results


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

The brake booster system is very different too.

Wrist pins are different between the two also, ones 19mm and ones 20mm.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bam has wideband lambda sensor and also egt sensor in turbo.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

i would guess the differences are so minimal, its not even worth asking.


----------



## kane (Jul 26, 2010)

NickG said:


> The brake booster system is very different too.
> 
> Wrist pins are different between the two also, ones 19mm and ones 20mm.


Nope, AMB, ARX, ARY, AUM, AUQ,AWM, AWP, AWW, BJX have 19mm, the rest has 20mm :wink:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

infidel.uk said:


> i would guess the differences are so minimal, its not even worth asking.


Pretty much this. Each have their very small benefits and drawbacks, but they are beyond trivial.


----------



## miknix (Jul 26, 2015)

Beunhaas said:


> Want to go big turbo? No? Oke dont care about large port head and that kind of stuff.
> 
> And on the difference APX has no missfire detection if i remember right. Its narrowband (the reason tunes dont like them that much) , APX has no egt and different coilpacks
> 
> Use the search function and you will have tons of results


I have an APX, as mentioned before it doesn't use VVT (for emissions) and I confirm it doesn't do misfire detection.

check this out for many types of engine codes: http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?3 ... -codes-FAQ


----------



## drone (Sep 24, 2014)

In addition to what Hoggy said, it's a bloody sight easier to change the oil filter on a BAM without making a mess. Also the crankcase ventilation system differs and is not as complex, imho.


----------

